# Did they add a % option to in app tipping?



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Did they add a % option to in app tipping?

Just wondering, since in the past 2 days I’ve recieved 4 weird tips. $4.71,$7.25,$6.38,$5.04. 

And before that In the past 6 months I’ve only had 1 tip that wasn’t an even dollar amount. 

Definitely not complaining because they were decent tips. Just weird amounts. And it would seem odd that everyone was trying to make their fare an even amount on the same weekend.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> Did they add a % option to in app tipping?
> 
> Just wondering, since in the past 2 days I've recieved 4 weird tips. $4.71,$7.25,$6.38,$5.04.
> 
> ...


.
NO, adding a per centage for tipping is too logical for UBER Baboons
.
,


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> Did they add a % option to in app tipping?
> .


Yes they did. I saw it the other day when a relative used my pax account. The default tip amounts were in %.

I'm still getting a lot of round dollar amounts on short rides though, so maybe it's only for longer rides, I don't know.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Since they implemented it though, my tips have plummeted. Pax are too lazy and or inept to math quickly to figure out what I'll be getting. So they're all screw this, no tip.


----------

